# Travel rout from Sydney to Jenolan Caves



## Gil80 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there 

I'm looking for attraction on the road from Sydney to Jenolan caves and attraction at Jenolan Caves. Except from the actual caves, are there any more attractions at the place? 
Are there any beautiful places or attraction on the road to Jenolan Caves?

Thank you 

Gil.


----------

